# Hoop Rolling Toy



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

When i was a kid we played with these.
We made a couple from oak this morn, too much exercise for this old feller though. 










video, click on picture


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

How neat. I've taught my son to play hoops using hula hoops. I know it's not the same, but it was as close as I could get.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, they would use a short stick to roll them also.
By the way that`s my new skating rink we made but the weather has been to warm to make good ice.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I wish it would get cold enough down here to make an ice rink. DH and I both grew up up north and do miss the snow and ice in the winter. Although we're so use to the warmer winters now that I'm not sure I'd be able to handle the winters of my youth.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

You seem to be a boy at heart, and I love it! Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Pitchy, there's no arrows in any of those pics! ****** don't like hoops or ice? :hrm: Your ice rink looks like the one we had in a low place in the yard when I was a kid!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Too cold fer em i guess. lol.
Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Pitchy!!

Love the stick & hoop. Had one for my kids when they were little.

Noticed the ice rink in the first video. I remember strapping Reader's Digest around my ankles when I was young to help support my ankles when I ice skated....

and a curtsy back to ya!


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

We stopped to visit Conner's Prarie in Indiana last fall on vacation. There was a pile of sticks and hoops, with kids trying to play with them. Unfortunately, there was no one from the Village staff to show the kids HOW the hoops worked! Husband and I couldn't stand watching the kids trying all the WRONG things so hoops were no fun. We quietly got a hoop and stick, and rolled them around for an example, and the kids caught on quick! Pretty soon we all were rolling hoops up the street and back again, so husband and I handed off our sticks to other kids, so more kids could give it a try. They all got pretty good at it in short order!!

Guess it is like hula hoops, they are not much fun if you don't know how to play with it. Non Sequitur cartoon had that topic on getting Gramma's hula hoop and how disappointing of a toy it must have been for her! None of the strip kids knew how to play with it, until a teacher showed them in class.

Husband and I didn't have rolling hoops as kids, not that old! But we have done a lot of historical villages, recreation stuff, so we learned about hoops and sticks quite a while ago. Our kids enjoyed playing with hoops he made for them. He did the steel hoops, since they take abuse better! Like the BEST toys, they wear the kids out so they sleep well!!


----------

